# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  The Old Hag?

## Dreamer4127

Can someone explain this to me because its freaking me out  ::sad2:: 
Is it real??? Please reply :S

Its something to do with SP?

----------


## Avalanche

What do you mean? Are you seeing some old hag in your dreams or something?

If it was to do with S.P., you would wake up from a dream, not be able to move, and I suppose you would see her in your room or something like that, very briefly, then you would find yourself in bed? Is that it?

----------


## Dreamer4127

No someone said this somewhere:


Wow thanks a lot where I am from sleep paralysis *during sleep* is associated . . . sort of with something called a hag here is what wikipedia says about hags "Hallucination associated with sleep paralysis" apparently it is a succubus of sorts that sits on you during sleep. I know it sounds stupid but there was something to it that made it scary something it did I will get back to ya on that one.Ok here is what wikipedia said about it and as a child I remember my bro telling me it happens when you sleep on you back I think but water here it is "In Newfoundland and Labrador, it is known as the 'Old Hag'.[33] In island folklore, the Hag can be summoned to attack a third party, like a curse. In his 1982 book, The Terror that Comes in the Night, David J. Hufford writes that in local culture the way to call the Hag is to recite the Lord's Prayer backwards. It is also common for believers to claim that those who are not wakened from this paralysis will die." thats what made it so goddamn scary

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah, I would disregard anything scientific coming from the 1800's as untrue. You know that medical science is rewritten and improved about every 4 years or so? So it is safe to say that anything if not everything in that book and study has been proven false.

Just read up on what S.P. is here, or take it from me that it's just your mind still in a dream for a split second when you body is awake, so you could see any manner of things. Twice before I woke up to have 2 miniature growling dogs sitting on my chest. Lasted only a second but it was shit scary. Now I know what is was, so it's not scary at all now.

----------


## DreamStorms

Relax, its just a medieval explanation for the unknown-back-then Sleep Paralysis hallucinations. That's all it is, a hallucination and a part of SP. Some people experience pressure in their chest during sleep paralysis, hence the feeling of someone "sitting" there, but yep, its just a hallucination your mind creates. Besides, not eveyone sees things during SP so you need not worry about anyone sittign on your chest while you sleep......erm....not anyone aside from the real people in your house of course, that's a whole different thing  :smiley:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> Can someone explain this to me because its freaking me out 
> Is it real??? Please reply :S
> 
> Its something to do with SP?



no, don't get freaked out. The "old hag experience" is just a common hallucination people report while experiencing sleep paralysis. When people are unfamiliar with SP, they get scared and their mind conjures up nasty things. One of these may be an evil entity that sits on your chest that looks like an old hag or witch. If you have positive emotions you will not experience anything like this. Even if you did it can't hurt you, and you can laugh about it when you wake up unscathed

----------


## Puffin

It's just one of many different hallucinations you may experience while in SP, like the "lead blanket" feeling or vibrations. Nothing to be worried about. You can always lie on your stomach or side if you want, which should negate it from ever happening!

----------


## Mzzkc

> It's just one of many different hallucinations you may experience while in SP, like the "lead blanket" feeling or vibrations. Nothing to be worried about. You can always lie on your stomach or side if you want, which should negate it from ever happening!



Unless it sits on your back.

----------


## fOrceez

Of course it's not true, just another hallucination of SP. People see The Old Hag cause they expect to see it.

----------


## Puffin

> Unless it sits on your back.



I've never heard of it sitting on your back before. Hm.  ::shock::

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

> Unless it sits on your back.



Hahaha. That would be...different. Any of my encounters with "beings" during sleep paralysis has always occurred when I was lying on my back. Gotta try lying to the side or on my front more often to see what happens. I think I've only experienced sleep paralysis on my side once. It was really strange, but then again, so is SP.

----------


## LSDgarfield

It's just, as already said an Hallucination your Mind creates if you haven't had any SP you remeonmber.
Your fear of being  at the mercy of someone and helplessness , and expectation for someone to kill you because you  cant move
Dont worry if theres a a pressure on your chest, imagine theres a sexy girl lying atop of you  ::D:  should help

But NEVER, EVER imagine a MILF like Angela merkel on your chest, Scary

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Just a hallucination. However, this is something that witches and shamans are able to induce in others as a form of psychic attack. But usually it just happens spontaneously in sleep paralysis. 
Want to hear a scary story? My friend, who was also a hermit at the time like me, was hanging out with a witch who owned an occult bookstore. She was in her 60s. She gave him a crystal. As he went to bed that night in his sleeping bag he had a horrible sleep paralysis and he experienced a demon sitting on his chest and trying to get the crystal which was in a little bag around his neck. After a while he was able to grab the crystal and throw it into the woods and the demon ran after it. But if you know what is going on and that it is just sleep paralysis then there is nothing to fear. There is nothing to fear except fear itself. Or not even that.

----------


## Drax

If your want to read about it its all in this article :The "Old Hag" Syndrome - All About the Old Hag Syndrome, it just goes alongside the many myths associated with Sleep Paralysis, look at the wikipedia page on SP for instance Sleep paralysis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia the first image depicts a demon on someones chest and regards SP as a paranormal experience.

----------

